# smoked salt



## marauder (Dec 14, 2013)

remember Jeffs news post on how to smoke salt but cannot seem to locate it .. any recipes  any one


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey MARAUDER,  I just checked Jeffs site and see no post from him on salt but there are some good posts here.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+salt   Hope that helps.

Stan


----------



## john suede (Dec 22, 2013)

hey guys,

I smoke salt semi regular. Love it on my eggs and bacon in the morning. Ive also made blends with herbs for a more savoury experience.

I smoke my salt for one pan, in my little chief. It doesnt need heat so smoking it with herbs as well is good too. 

My pans in general last 2 hours and my smoker goes to 170 If I leave the blanket off.


----------



## guruatbol (Dec 22, 2013)

So, would a cold smoke with the AMNPS work?  I could do some when I do cheese.

Mel


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2013)

That's how I plan on doing it.  AMNPS and MES.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Dec 22, 2013)

guruatbol said:


> So, would a cold smoke with the AMNPS work?  I could do some when I do cheese.
> 
> Mel






c farmer said:


> That's how I plan on doing it.  AMNPS and MES.



Here is a great thread talking about cold smoke vs. hot smoke for smoking salt:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment


----------



## smokeburns (Aug 20, 2014)

What an awesome idea! I have a huge chunk of pink Himalayan salt.  I know what I'm going to try this weekend!


----------

